# WHAT YEAR IS MY MOTOR



## sandman300z (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 300Z turbo motor in a sand rail. I am trying to find the year of the motor. I cant find any identifing marks on the motor but I am guessing mid to late 80's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

A picture would be helpful. 300's went through 2 different chassic's with the same name. If the intake has duel TB's then it a 90-96 other wise is a previous style.


----------



## sandman300z (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I have it figured out. Looks like its a VG30DET 24 valve, quad cam w/ a t3 turbo. From what I am finding out this motor was not used in the 300zr as I had thought. The engine was used in the Cedric, Gloria, Cima and Leopard only available in Japan. Now lets just hope I can find parts for it and I suppose a Chilton isnt going to come along either.


----------

